# System.exit



## Lena_1980 (25. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich den System.exit verhindern? Ich will zuerst überprüfen welche Klasse System.exit aufruft und dann anhand davon überprüfen ob System.exit aufgerufen werden sollte oder nicht.

Danke


----------



## tfa (25. Apr 2008)

Benutze einen SecurityManager.


----------



## Lena_1980 (25. Apr 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Benutze einen SecurityManager.



Ich bin Anfänger, kannst du mir vielleicht ein bisschen weiterhelfen?


----------



## tfa (25. Apr 2008)

Informationen gibt's hier:

java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/security/index.html
java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/guides/security/permissions.html
java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/lang/SecurityManager.html

Normalerweise würde man sich eine Policy-Datei schreiben, die die RuntimePermission "exitVM"  für die problematischen Klassen (codebase) nicht gewährt. Oder man implementiert einen eigenen SecurityManager und prüft in der checkExit()-Methode, ob die VM beendet werden darf.
Als Anfänger würde ich mit dem Thema allerdings nicht beginnen wollen.


----------

